# Skulltaker vs Khorne Herald



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

Here is a problem I'm having with my 1000pt Daemon list.

*In 1000pt games specifically, which of these HQ choices is better, *


Herald of Khorne, Chariot, Fury of Khorne, Death Strike, Blessing of the Blood God, Unholy Might, 130pts

or

Skulltaker on a Chariot 160pts


My thinking is that you won't get much use out of Skulltaker's special rending ability at this points level, and the Herald comes in at 30pts cheaper and gets +1 Strength and that single Strength 7 Shot as well. So I'm in favour of a plain herald at 1000pts.

What do you all think?


Here is my army list BTW (as that might be a factor)

*HQ*

Herald of Khorne, Chariot, Fury of Khorne, Death Strike, Blessing of the Blood God, Unholy Might, 130pts

*
ELITES
*
1 Bloodcrusher, Fury of Khorne, 50pts

1 Bloodcrusher, Fury of Khorne, 50pts

*
TROOPS*

10 Bloodletters of Khorne, 160pts

10 Daemonettes, Transfixing Gaze, 145pts

5 Pink Horrors, Bolt of Tzeentch, 95pts

5 Pink Horrors, Bolt of Tzeentch, 95pts


*FAST ATTACK*

5 Seekers of Slaanesh, Transfixing Gaze, 90pts


*HEAVY SUPPORT*

Soul Grinder, Phlegm, 160pts


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well personally I would like to see the rest of your army first, but generally Skulltaker is more powerful, but because of this at 1000 points you are probably better off with the herald.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> Well personally I would like to see the rest of your army first, but generally Skulltaker is more powerful, but because of this at 1000 points you are probably better off with the herald.


Added my army list, I thought it would be helpful.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't mean to be uncharitable but with the rest of your list like that I don't think your choice of HQ will have much impact really. Death Strike sounds good but is actually a bit rubbish. I would just take the Hearld sans Death Strike


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> I don't mean to be uncharitable but with the rest of your list like that I don't think your choice of HQ will have much impact really. Death Strike sounds good but is actually a bit rubbish. I would just take the Hearld sans Death Strike


Yikes!!!

What's wrong with my list?

Any suggestions?

I think its pretty good.

- Soul Grinder - For looks and can be useful

- x2 Bolts of Tzeentch for Transports

- Seekers for lost of fast rending attacks and more transport destroying utility

- Daemonettes and Bloodletters for killyness

- Two individual Bloodcrushers as they come in packs of three (one for my chariot) and are useful like that.


What's not to like?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd take fiends over the bloodcrushers mate, say a squad of 4 or 2 squads of three, something like that. The herald is a lot of points, I'd probably drop some of the upgrades on him. And I'm not sure about the seekers :/


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I can see why you've made those choices, I've made the same choices in my Daemons lists as they come in boxes of 10. Thing is a single Crusher won't do much really. If you could squeeze some fiends in there instead of say the Crushers and Seekers then you'd be talking. 

Also I tend to favour 2 Soul Grinders or None as a preference. It's your only vehicle so will attract a lot of anti-tank fire. Dropping 2 into a 1000 point game is rude to say the least. If you take no Soul Grinders however you can afford to make those units of Daemons much bigger. A squad of 15 Daemonettes is more than 50% more effective than a Squad of 10 and i've learnt from painful experience. Though I usually take Squads of 12 as 6 is the choosen number of Slaneesh. Also why I always take units of 9 Horror.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, bloodletters and daemonettes are generally more effective when in 12+ strong units, and as well as aramoro said above about the soul grinders, you need two really.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Also take your Daemon squads in their chosen number or multiples thereof. It makes them better. FACT.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> I'd take fiends over the bloodcrushers mate, say a squad of 4 or 2 squads of three, something like that. The herald is a lot of points, I'd probably drop some of the upgrades on him. And I'm not sure about the seekers :/


The problem I have with taking fiends is that I hate the current metal models AND they are very expensive. Other than that they are great and my choices for Elites in higher point games would be x1 Bloodcrusher Squad, x1 Fiend Squad and x1 Flamer squad.



Aramoro said:


> I can see why you've made those choices, I've made the same choices in my Daemons lists as they come in boxes of 10. Thing is a single Crusher won't do much really. If you could squeeze some fiends in there instead of say the Crushers and Seekers then you'd be talking.
> 
> Also I tend to favour 2 Soul Grinders or None as a preference. It's your only vehicle so will attract a lot of anti-tank fire. Dropping 2 into a 1000 point game is rude to say the least. If you take no Soul Grinders however you can afford to make those units of Daemons much bigger. A squad of 15 Daemonettes is more than 50% more effective than a Squad of 10 and i've learnt from painful experience. Though I usually take Squads of 12 as 6 is the choosen number of Slaneesh. Also why I always take units of 9 Horror.


Yeah most of my choices are financial first, competitive second. 

Don't forget that it's only 1000pts, so hopefully the Soul Grinder won't encounter too much Long Range anti-vehicle, and also at 13 AV the weapon needs to be realistically 9+ to stand a good chance of killing him.



Ultra111 said:


> Yeah, bloodletters and daemonettes are generally more effective when in 12+ strong units, and as well as aramoro said above about the soul grinders, you need two really.


Yeah, but it's a price issue, as well as a points issue to some extent, my army is pretty full and I cant really alter much.



Aramoro said:


> Also take your Daemon squads in their chosen number or multiples thereof. It makes them better. FACT.


As a fluff player I can only agree!!!!


Here are some thoughts.

1. My model for this points level is Skulltaker on a Chaos Chariot. My thought was should I use it as a counts as Herald here before switching to Skulltaker at 1500pts.

But maybe I should use it as a 'Counts As' Herald on a Bloodcrusher and combine him with the two others into one squad of three?

2. Usually I go with the rule of 1 Troop Choice per 500pts (excluding 500pt games obviously), so 1000pts = 2, 1500pts = 3. Should I maybe drop one of my choices at this level?

I'm thinking keep the Bloodletters and Pink Horrors, drop the Daemonettes, and buff up the rest of the army a bit.

What do you think?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> The problem I have with taking fiends is that I hate the current metal models AND they are very expensive. Other than that they are great and my choices for Elites in higher point games would be x1 Bloodcrusher Squad, x1 Fiend Squad and x1 Flamer squad.
> 
> Fair enough, but competitive wise I would opt for the fiends every time.
> 
> ...


10letterminimum


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Big tip for the Fiends:

You can make them fairly cheaply by kitbashing Seekers and Daemonettes. I've seen several people who have them and they look nice.

For reference, Seekers at $25 for 5, and Daemonettes are $25 for 10. So you can make 15 Fiends for $75 (2 Seekers and 1 Daemonettes). Thats compared to normal Fiends, who cost $22 EACH (thats over $300 for 15!).

Very cheap way to get your hands on what is arguably the best unit in the codex.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Deathscythe4722 said:


> Big tip for the Fiends:
> 
> You can make them fairly cheaply by kitbashing Seekers and Daemonettes. I've seen several people who have them and they look nice.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the tip, +rep for you.

For me that's even better as I'm only ever going to use a single squad, as I love Bloodcrushers and Flamers as well.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I kitbashed Goblin Spider Riders and Daemonette to make 10 Feinds for my £30. I might be able to post pictures if you like, I like them,


----------



## Black-Inquisitor (Dec 28, 2010)

Off topic question, what are the chosen numbers for the chaos gods and where are they found (new to daemons)


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Also take your Daemon squads in their chosen number or multiples thereof. It makes them better. FACT.


...NOT!...from a fluff standoint i can understand this...but if your being practical, and want to extend your survivability just take as much as you can...to purposfuly handicap your army by taking less of any unit just because "the Gods Smile"...as your squads get decimated due to the crap invulnerable saves...(yes its an invul save...but that same 5+ invul will get you killed, be it against a lascannon or bolt pistol, if you fail, you die)...you will wish you took more units...

...the same goes for CSM...why on earth would you take only 8 Berzerkers when you could field more...or 7 plague marines...when a full squad of 10 or more gives you so much more stability...and options...

..the Gods may like it when thier numbers are called...but they like it even more when you actually WIN!

...in the case of deamons....more is definately better...

:victory:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Flayed 0ne said:


> ...NOT!...from a fluff standoint i can understand this...but if your being practical, and want to extend your survivability just take as much as you can...to purposfuly handicap your army by taking less of any unit just because "the Gods Smile"...as your squads get decimated due to the crap invulnerable saves...(yes its an invul save...but that same 5+ invul will get you killed, be it against a lascannon or bolt pistol, if you fail, you die)...you will wish you took more units...
> 
> ...the same goes for CSM...why on earth would you take only 8 Berzerkers when you could field more...or 7 plague marines...when a full squad of 10 or more gives you so much more stability...and options...
> 
> ...


Nope you're wrong , Choosen numbers are better.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

care to elaborate?...or are you just bored?


----------

